# Instalacja gentoo bez internetu i bez uzycia instalatora

## maci3k

Witam! Chcialbym sie dowiedziec czy istnieje jakas dokumentacja mowiaca jak zainstalowac gentoo bez dostepu do sieci i spod konsoli? Bo wszystko szlo dobrze podczas instalacji na podstawie Podrecznika gentoo do momentu instalacji kernela. Bez dostepu do internetu nie moge uzyc polecenia emerge-sources jak radzi podrecznik, a nie wiem jakim poleceniem sie posluzyc zeby zemergowac kernela z plyty (bo chyba gdzies tam jest?  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Prosze o podpowiedzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

emerge -vpf gentoo-sources

i spisujesz sobie jakie pliki chce ci pobrac, sciagasz gdzie indziej i przekopiowywujesz do /usr/portage/distfiles/

powtarzasz tak z kazdym pakietem

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## maci3k

A tych plikow nie ma gdzies na plycie? Mam LiveDVD...przeciez instalator jakos to instaluje  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kajan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

Pozdrawiam

----------

## maci3k

Tak, ale to jest za pomoca instalatora :/ , ktory mowiac szczerze jest kiepski... Albo moze podpowiecie mi jak uruchomic neostrade w czasie instalacji?!

----------

## SlashBeast

Polecam czytać dokumentacje.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#ppp

----------

## maci3k

Czytalem i probowalem ze sto razy... Jednak ma problem z zainstalowaniem modemu (SpeedTouch Thomson), gdyz po odlaczeniu i podlaczeniu pisze ze nie moze znalezc firmwear-u

EDIT!

A oto co mi wywala przy probie polaczenia:

```
TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 196: 23038 Terminated          $CONNECT<(echo "$CONFREAD")>/dev/null 2&1
```

Moze cos zle konfiguruje? Podaje nazwe uzytkownika, potem pyta o sprzet sieciowy wiec daje ppp0, dalej dafaulta, potem podaje dwa serwery DNS: 194.204.159.1 i 194.204.152.34, pozniej haslo i na koncu zaznaczam ze nie mam firewalla... correct?

----------

## Par_Dez

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> emerge -vpf gentoo-sources
> 
> i spisujesz sobie jakie pliki chce ci pobrac, sciagasz gdzie indziej i przekopiowywujesz do /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> powtarzasz tak z kazdym pakietem

 

Wszystko fajnie , (ja mam podobny problem) tylko że po pierwsze pliki źródłowe kernela mają być w /usr/src/.

Po drugie takiego katalogu w /usr/portage/distfiles/ w ogóle nie ma...

Coś Ci się pomyliło...

----------

## Par_Dez

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Polecam czytać dokumentacje.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#ppp

 

W dokumentacji jest opisany typowa standartowa procedura , która akurat nijak przystaje 

również i w moim przypadku.

Wiem na pewno że chodzi o firmware modemu , tylko jak go zainstalować gdy system instaluje się

od podstaw ze źródeł zgodnie zresztą z opisem w handbooku . A tam polecenia emerge trzeba używać

często.Czyli problem kury i jajka.

Moim skromnym zdaniem linux jako taki jest świetnym system , uczącym logicznego myślenia - sczególnie

 gentoo - ale kuleje dokumentacja w j.polskim , oraz bardzo wyrywkowa znajomość poszczególnych trudnych

zagadnień na polskich forach linuxowych. No i ja również gimnastykuję się z tym problemem instalacji bez dostępu do netu.

Mógłbyś napisać coś bardziej sensownego od tych 3 wyrazów.

----------

## Robert W.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

>  *Paczesiowa wrote:*   emerge -vpf gentoo-sources
> 
> i spisujesz sobie jakie pliki chce ci pobrac, sciagasz gdzie indziej i przekopiowywujesz do /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> powtarzasz tak z kazdym pakietem 
> ...

 

Dobre.   :Very Happy: 

Poczytaj troche o tym na czym polega instalacja gentoo.

----------

## Par_Dez

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *Par_Dez wrote:*    *Paczesiowa wrote:*   emerge -vpf gentoo-sources
> 
> i spisujesz sobie jakie pliki chce ci pobrac, sciagasz gdzie indziej i przekopiowywujesz do /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> powtarzasz tak z kazdym pakietem 
> ...

 

Właśnie ma przed sobą wydrukowane kolejno wszystkie instrukcje dotyczące instalacji.

Starałem się postępować zgodnie ze wskazówkami.

1) polecenie intaller-dialog -> działa nie zgodnie z opisem (mam drugi stary komp i muszę wyłączyć nofb).

2) próbowałem instalować i kompilować jądro na czysto - fdisk > mount > zgodnie z zaleceniami ok.

3) wypakowywanie stage3* , który ściągnęłem z drugiego kompa , bo o instalacji firmware do Sagema Fast800 nie ma

    mowy . Z płyty liveCD ja nie mogę tego zrobić postępując zgodnie z opisem dukumentacji bardzo ogólnikowej w tym

    temacie.

4) Instalacja portage -> nie tworzy katalogu /usr/portage/distfiles    

5) No i właśnie co zrobić w opisie ani słowa ,  a to  moim zdaniem jest b.ważne , aby dalsze procedury były wykonywane

    prawidłowo.

Może mnie - ciemnego luda - zechcesz oświecić i podasz gdzie to jest dokładnie opisane.

Przeglądałem fora anglojęzyczne , tam można się dowiedzieć więcej , ale nie znam tak biegle angielskiego - niestety.

Tak się zastanawiam dlaczego teraz ludzie którzy mają większą wiedzę od innych  - tych innych traktują jak  poczciwych

głupków.

To się daje wyczuć na wszystkich forach nie tylko tutaj.

Z poważaniem 

Marek_Dz.

----------

## Robert W.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Starałem się postępować zgodnie ze wskazówkami.
> 
> 1) polecenie intaller-dialog -> działa nie zgodnie z opisem (mam drugi stary komp i muszę wyłączyć nofb).
> ...

 

Najpierw wypakowujesz stage3, chrootujesz się do systemu, następnie za pomocą 

```
emerge -pvf gentoo-sources
```

dostaniesz informacje jakie pliki są potrzebne do kompilacji jądra i skąd nalezy je ściagnąć.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> 4) Instalacja portage -> nie tworzy katalogu /usr/portage/distfiles    
> 
> 5) No i właśnie co zrobić w opisie ani słowa ,  a to  moim zdaniem jest b.ważne , aby dalsze procedury były wykonywane
> 
>     prawidłowo.

 

Jeśli używa sie komputera jakiś czas ma sie wyrobiony opdpowiedni nawyk w takich systuacjach. Tworzy się ten katalog samodzilenie. Gdybyś miał połączenie z siecią, katalog ten zrobiłby system podczas ściągania zródeł jądra.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> Może mnie - ciemnego luda - zechcesz oświecić i podasz gdzie to jest dokładnie opisane.
> 
> Przeglądałem fora anglojęzyczne , tam można się dowiedzieć więcej , ale nie znam tak biegle angielskiego - niestety.
> 
> Tak się zastanawiam dlaczego teraz ludzie którzy mają większą wiedzę od innych  - tych innych traktują jak  poczciwych
> ...

 

Z twojej wypowiedzi emanowała nieznajomość procedury instalacji gentoo. Może i preczytałeś odpowiednie fragmenty handbooka, ale z tego o czym piszesz wynika że bez zrozumienia. 

A co do angielskiego, to bez znajomości jego podstaw to dużo w gentoo nie podziałasz.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> To się daje wyczuć na wszystkich forach nie tylko tutaj.
> 
> Z poważaniem 
> 
> Marek_Dz.

 

Tak to jest, jak ktoś powie jakąś mega-głupotę, to inni mu to wytykają. Wystaczy po prostu zastanowić się trochę przed napisaniem czegoś.

----------

## Par_Dez

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *Par_Dez wrote:*   
> 
> Starałem się postępować zgodnie ze wskazówkami.
> 
> 1) polecenie intaller-dialog -> działa nie zgodnie z opisem (mam drugi stary komp i muszę wyłączyć nofb).
> ...

 

Dziękuję ... Ty pewnie nawet jak chodzisz to się potykasz o czubek własnego nosa , bo poza nim nie chcesz zauważać

kogokolwiek i czegokolwiek poza własnym ego...

----------

## Robert W.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> Dziękuję ... Ty pewnie nawet jak chodzisz to się potykasz o czubek własnego nosa , bo poza nim nie chcesz zauważać
> 
> kogokolwiek i czegokolwiek poza własnym ego...

 

Przesadzasz. Twoja odpowiedź po prostu mnie rozśmieszyła. Nie napisałbym tego co napisałem, gdybyś nie był taki stanowczy w swojej błędnej opinii. Gdybyś Zaczął od: "A mi sie wydaje...", oraz nie zakończył stwierdzeniem: "Cos Ci sie pomyliło", to było by to do przyjęcia.

Z tego co piszesz to z arogancją użytkowników różnych for spotykasz sie systematycznie. Więc może pora się zastanowaić czy po prostu takich reakcji nie prowokujesz. Poza tym porównaj moją rekcję z innymi reakcami które Cie spotkały. Dojdziesz do wniosku że moja uwaga była raczej łagodna.

----------

## Par_Dez

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *Par_Dez wrote:*   Dziękuję ... Ty pewnie nawet jak chodzisz to się potykasz o czubek własnego nosa , bo poza nim nie chcesz zauważać
> 
> kogokolwiek i czegokolwiek poza własnym ego... 
> 
> Przesadzasz. Twoja odpowiedź po prostu mnie rozśmieszyła. Nie napisałbym tego co napisałem, gdybyś nie był taki stanowczy w swojej błędnej opinii. Gdybyś Zaczął od: "A mi sie wydaje...", oraz nie zakończył stwierdzeniem: "Cos Ci sie pomyliło", to było by to do przyjęcia.
> ...

 

Fakt ... najłatwiejsza jest taka reakcja zresztą nie ważne bo dałem się wciągnąć w dyskusję zupełnie nie na temat .

Czy jednak możesz coś konkretnego podpowiedzieć odnośnie co przeczytać aby mnie oświeciło ?

Natomiast temat sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji  uważam za zakończony .

Za cenne porady będę dozgonnie wdzięczny.

----------

## Robert W.

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> Czy jednak możesz coś konkretnego podpowiedzieć odnośnie co przeczytać aby mnie oświeciło ?
> 
> Natomiast temat sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji  uważam za zakończony .
> 
> Za cenne porady będę dozgonnie wdzięczny.

 

Zawsze chętnie pomagam początkującym. W wątku już były dwa linki do handbooka. Co do problemu to wydaje mi się że napisałem juz odpowiedź. Ale nakreślę na czym polega instalacja.

1. Uruchamiasz linuksa z dysku bądź z livecd.

2. Tworzysz partycję pod nowy system, mountujesz ją pod jakiś katalog (np. /mnt/gentoo) do którego wchodzisz i rozpokowujesz stage i portege.

3. Podmontowujesz do nowego systemu katalogi /dev i /proc ze starego systemu.

4. "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" i jesteśmy w nowym systemie.

5. "env-update && source /etc/profile"

6. Przyda się pozmieniać wpisy w /etc/make.conf dotyczące twojego procesora. Jeśli to zrobiłes to za pomocą "emerge -e system" przekompilukesz system pod swój procesor.

7. Sciągnięte pliki są trzymane w /usr/portage/distfiles.

8. "emerge gentoo-sources" ściągnie zródła jądra do distfiles i rozpakuje do /usr/src.

9. Co do internetu po wystarczy że będzie on skonfigurowany na pierwszym systemie. Jeśli nie to "emerge -epvf system" pokaże ci skąd i co masz ściągnąć na innym kompie i przenieść do distfiles.

Szczegóły oczywiście w handbooku.

Teraz już chyba nie powinieneś mieć problemów z instalacją.

----------

## SlashBeast

9.1 - Pamiętaj przekopiować resolv.conf z systemu pierwszego do chroota.

----------

## Par_Dez

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 9.1 - Pamiętaj przekopiować resolv.conf z systemu pierwszego do chroota.

 

Serdeczne dzięki , właśnie - robiłem wszystko to o czym pisałeś - bo dokładnie tak jest opisane w dokumentacji , którą

mam prawie całą wydrukowaną.

Ale gdy doszedłem do instalacji portage instrukcja 'tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/poratge-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr'

okazuje się że nie został założony katatog /usr/portage/distfiles poprostu go nie ma.

Pliki ściągnęłem zgodnie z adresami tz. linux-2.6.22.tar.bz2 i genpatches tylko skoro nie ma tego katalogu distfiles to nie wiem co dalej robić czy założyć go ręcznie czy pominąć ale to chyba odpada bo z tego co czytałem to jest niezmiernie ważny katalog . W tej chwili czytam dalej na temat portage , ebuildów , flag USE.

Być może jesteś zdziwiony że tak się uparłem na gentoo , ale mam taką naturę - muszę poznać wszystko do końca , a na innych distrach nie wiele można się nauczyć - no może poza slackware. Stąd moja determinacja.

Jeszcze raz Ci serdecznie dziękuję i przepraszam - trochę się uniosłem - poprostu wiek dokucza i nerwy puszczają..

Pozdro...

----------

## HiTo

Co do uruchomienia neostrady na sesji live, to bardzo prosta sprawa. Na początek przekopiuj firmware do /lib/firmware http://rapidshare.com/files/41692565/firmware.tar.bz2 <- ten jest pozyskany z ubuntowego pakietu speedtch-ng. Później utwórz plik /etc/ppp/peers/provider o zawartości:

```
noauth

hide-password

noipdefault

persist

holdoff 2

maxfail 20

usepeerdns

defaultroute

updetach

user "login@neostrada.pl"

plugin pppoatm.so

0.35
```

jeszcze tylko plik /etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```
'login@neostrada.pl' * 'hasło' *
```

i możesz uruchomić neo poleceniem 'pppd call providev', lub krócej 'pon'

----------

## Par_Dez

 *HiTo wrote:*   

> Co do uruchomienia neostrady na sesji live, to bardzo prosta sprawa. Na początek przekopiuj firmware do /lib/firmware http://rapidshare.com/files/41692565/firmware.tar.bz2 <- ten jest pozyskany z ubuntowego pakietu speedtch-ng. Później utwórz plik /etc/ppp/peers/provider o zawartości:
> 
> ```
> noauth
> 
> ...

 

Wielkie dzięki , co prawda ja mam modem Sagem Fast800 USB E3T , ale spróbuję..

----------

## Yaro

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale gdy doszedłem do instalacji portage instrukcja 'tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/poratge-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr'
> 
> okazuje się że nie został założony katatog /usr/portage/distfiles poprostu go nie ma.
> ...

 

Skoro go nie ma to go utwórz. W tym katalogu trzymane są wszystkie źródła ściągnięte przez emerge, więc nie ma potrzeby aby był on w pliku portage-latest.tar.bz2. Podczas pierwszego uruchomienia emerge ten katalog jest tworzony automatycznie.

----------

## Par_Dez

 *Yaro wrote:*   

>  *Par_Dez wrote:*   
> 
> Ale gdy doszedłem do instalacji portage instrukcja 'tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/poratge-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr'
> 
> okazuje się że nie został założony katatog /usr/portage/distfiles poprostu go nie ma.
> ...

 

Tak właśnie myślałem aby go utworzyć ręcznie.Teraz wgryzam się opis konfiguracji i całą dokumentację.Przede wszystkim

staram się zrozumieć to cojest tam opisane . 

Serdeczne dzięki...

----------

## HiTo

 *Par_Dez wrote:*   

>  *HiTo wrote:*   Co do uruchomienia neostrady na sesji live, to bardzo prosta sprawa. Na początek przekopiuj firmware do /lib/firmware http://rapidshare.com/files/41692565/firmware.tar.bz2 <- ten jest pozyskany z ubuntowego pakietu speedtch-ng. Później utwórz plik /etc/ppp/peers/provider o zawartości:
> 
> ```
> noauth
> 
> ...

 

niestety nie mam jak przetestować, ale z tego co widze firmware do sagema jest w portage net-dialup/{eagle-usb,ueagle-atm}

EDIT: http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/w/p/neostrada-sagem-fast-800/ tu masz materialy na ten temat

----------

